

Justin.tv founders named as top 30 under 30 by Inc. - polvi
http://www.inc.com/30under30/2009/profile_justintv.html

======
ALee
Also on the list were Rob, Emily, and Nik from Foodzie. Although not YC
funded, it's not easy to make this list, so big congrats to them too.

~~~
rnjohnson
they're a techstars company, and are awesome.

likewise congrats to tristan @ apture - also a really cool company.

------
vibhavs
Well written blurb.

Also, interesting: "Justin.TV is Kan's second company. He and Shear founded
Kiko, an online calendar program, during their senior year at Yale
University... The pair landed start-up capital from Y Combinator but struggled
when Google introduced a competing product. Kan and Shear bailed, selling Kiko
on eBay for $258,000." Never thought to sell a company on eBay :).

------
rgrieselhuber
One of these days, I'd like to see a top 30 over 30. ;-)

~~~
timcederman
I agree. It's quite odd the way young entrepreneurs are put on a pedestal.
What magically changes when you turn 30?

Besides, if we want to be reminded of how hopeless we are and all the things
we should've done by our age, all we need to do is use this handy website:
<http://www.museumofconceptualart.com/accomplished/>

------
arfrank
While it was certainly an interesting list, it seems that they could have
grouped all members of one company into one number rather than having each
founder separate. Rather its only 17 companies, which kind of limits the
interesting aspect of seeing young successful companies.

Also Congrats.

~~~
justin
Yeah, kinda funny that we took up 4 spots on the list :D

~~~
Locke1689
Justin I wanted to ask you -- when you first pursued the online calendar
start-up, where you looking to sell the company or look at a large user base
or were you just fulfilling something that you wish you had?

In other words, were you looking for commercialization and filling a niche or
were you just playing around when you had nothing to do?

I've always wondered as a student myself if most tech startups get started
with widespread use/commercialization in mind or if it's just a programmer who
wanted to do something cool and realized that there was no site that offered
it yet.

~~~
chrischen
From what I heard, and this is how I feel too, most startups probably have
profit in mind as motivation. Of course if it's potentially profitable then
it'd probably be cool.

------
polvi
Congrats, guys!

------
adrianwaj
If I am not wrong, Justin.tv enables live streaming of current clips that are
also stored for replayed streaming (but not on-demand in a pure sense where
clips will play from the start: instead they are looping and not utilizing
client storage).

------
mattiss
Very cool, hope to get there some day myself :)

------
albertni
It is what it is.

